# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авиация >  А не построить ли нам Хорнет в 72-ом (F\A-18C)!

## MAX

Думаю, пришло время озадачиться Ф-18 в 72-ом масштабе.
Исходный пластик - Академия. Ну и к ней много-много смолы, железа и декалей.
Делать буду вариант - "все открыто". :Wink:  
Начал с передней ниши шасси и отсеков оборудования в носовой части. Смола "Ариес" заточена под Хасегаву, поэтому пришлось немного подпилить и подогнать. Так просто, ничего на место не встает. У академии совсем другое членение, отсюда и некоторые проблемки. Ну и поставил датчики из иголок вместо пластиковых штырьков.
Начал подгонять ниши основных стоек шасси. На фото, как говорится - почувствуйте разницу.
Ну и сразу обращусь к помощи зала. На поиски нужной инфы совсем нет времени. Так что, помогайте. :Rolleyes:  Нужны фото передней ниши и отсеков оборудования в открытом виде. Далее, нужны будут фотки кабины пилота (это следующий этап).

----------


## Марат

С удовольствием буду следить за Вашим проектом и если найду информацию, то с неменьшим удовольствием выложу.

----------


## Nazar

> Нужны фото передней ниши и отсеков оборудования в открытом виде. Далее, нужны будут фотки кабины пилота (это следующий этап).


Макс, найди и скачай книгу Daco Publication F/A-18A/B/C/D там ты найдешь ответы на все свои вопросы. Если не найдешь, я завтра тебе ее отправлю на мыло.

----------


## Nazar

Сам нашел http://www.farposst.ru/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=5015

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Мксим, вот список чего есть на фарпосте по Хорнету:
http://www.farposst.ru/phpBB2/search.php?mode=results

Сообщите что необходимо, залью на обменник.

Из хороших к дако можно добавить:
http://www.farposst.ru/phpBB2/viewto...ighlight=f+a18
http://www.farposst.ru/phpBB2/viewto...&highlight=f18

----------


## MAX

Спасибо!
Блин! Только просветите, меня тупого, как там скачивать? Чего-то жму, жму, а ничего не грузится. Куда там надо кликать?

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Заходите по ссылке, что привел Володя. Там есть ссылка на файлообменник, рапидшару. Копируете и вставляете в браузер. Загружается страничка, там 2 кнопочки, премиум аккаунт и фри аккаунт. Вым в фри. Жмете Slow Download, идет обратный отсчет и после обнуления или предложит скачку, или даст доступ к ссылке на скачку.

----------


## MAX

Потихоньку продолжаю "фаршировать" Хорнет смолой. Установил ниши основных стоек шасси и приклеил боковые панели. Теперь начнется самое интересное. Надо делать каналы ВЗ. Но это уже отработано. Опыт есть. :Wink:

----------


## An-Z

> ....Надо делать каналы ВЗ. Но это уже отработано. Опыт есть.


 :Smile:  Надеюсь поделитесь, интересно многим наверняка..

----------


## MAX

> Надеюсь поделитесь, интересно многим наверняка..


Чего там сложного. На предыдущем Хорнете уже делал. Пластилиновые каналы ВЗ заливаются смолой. Потом выскребается пластилин и шкурится  - подтачивается. 
На этом, как начну делать - все обязательно покажу.

----------


## MAX

Теперь по поводу варианта окраски хочу посоветоваться.
Есть две деки от Аэромастера (плюс аэромастеровская техничка), родная дека и от Аутентика. Я склоняюсь к двум вариантам - "Голден Драген". Или серый или с черной спиной. Подсобите хорошими фотками этих бортов. Конечно, желательно, побольше фоток с разных сторон. А то я в поиске совсем что-то не шарю. :Confused:

----------


## An-Z

> ....Пластилиновые каналы ВЗ заливаются смолой. Потом выскребается пластилин и шкурится  - подтачивается. 
> На этом, как начну делать - все обязательно покажу.


Интересно будет взглянуть..

----------


## Юрий Тепсуркаев

Максим, тебе нужно для начала определиться с бортом. У "Хорнетов" в зависимости от серийного номера есть нюансы в матчасти.

----------


## MAX

Это понятно. Поэтому и прошу фоток подкинуть на Голден Дрэгон. На аирлайнсе, к удивлению, совсем мало фоток этой эскадрильи.  Отличия в антеннах и пр. мелочах. В воздухозаборниках отличий нет, я думаю. :Wink:  Ну и конечно, надеюсь на коллективную помощь в определении этих самых нюансов.

----------


## MAX

Первый этап постройки каналов ВЗ. 
Вклеил детали входных устройств ВЗ, с предварительно отрезанными задниками. И приклеил шпангоут на уровне входного сечения двигателей. По схеме сечений из Мануала, это как раз на задней стенке ниш основных стоек. В шпангоуте отверсия под будующую первую ступень двигателей.
Теперь, через полученные отверстия надо проложить "колбаску" пластилина. Тут главное, чтобы обе "колбаски" были симметричные и ровные.

----------


## An-Z

> Первый этап постройки каналов ВЗ ..... Тут главное, чтобы обе "колбаски" были симметричные и ровные.


Вот, вот! И как этого добиться?

----------


## MAX

> Вот, вот! И как этого добиться?


Годами упорных тренировок. :Biggrin: 
А если серьезно, то мне тут еще один способ подсказали. Нужно использовать кембрик или что-то подобное. В общем, попробую.

----------


## Юрий Тепсуркаев

> Ну и конечно, надеюсь на коллективную помощь в определении этих самых нюансов.


Вот тут все есть:
http://www.zone-five.net/showpost.ph...28&postcount=1

----------


## Юрий Тепсуркаев

И чуток фоток:
http://www.navy.mil/management/photo...-9849W-003.jpg
http://www.navy.mil/management/photo...-1810F-011.jpg
http://www.navy.mil/management/photo...-1810F-006.jpg
http://www.navy.mil/management/photo...-0120R-002.jpg
http://www.navy.mil/management/photo...-3488C-036.jpg
http://www.navy.mil/management/photo...-8591H-115.jpg
http://www.navy.mil/management/photo...-4321F-162.jpg
http://www.navy.mil/management/photo...-3488C-026.jpg
http://www.navy.mil/management/photo...-6106R-034.jpg
http://www.navy.mil/management/photo...-8604L-373.jpg

И вот в эту галерею непременно загляни:
http://www.midwaysailor.com/cvw5/vfa192.html

----------


## An-Z

> Годами упорных тренировок.
> А если серьезно, то мне тут еще один способ подсказали. Нужно использовать кембрик или что-то подобное. В общем, попробую.


Хорошая мысль....   А может вместо пластилина использовать ювелирный воск?

----------


## zemvit

Я думал уже вы её доделали, много осталось? По виду то готовая.

----------


## MAX

Так это второй уже. :Wink: 
Первый "Golden Dragon" давно готов (уже почти год как) и стоит сейчас на выставке в "ТМ". А этот "Chippy Ho" начал после Нового года, с месяц как.

----------


## MAX

Показывать особо было нечего. Все прошедшее время занимался мелочевкой. Подготовил все мелкие детали к покраске.

----------


## alekom

Колеса родные??... смотри они не очень похожи на правду..

----------


## MAX

Покрасил мелкие детали. Теперь все это дело надо установить.
Остается совсем немного. :Wink:

----------


## MAX

С пылу, с жару. :Biggrin: 
Осталось сделать Сайдвиндеры и крыльчатки на бомбы. В остальном, в принципе, готово.

----------


## Марат

Прекрасная Работа!!!

----------


## MAX

Два дня делал сайдвиндеры. Пока оперение сточил, пока красил.
Короче, модель полностью готова и поставленна на полку. Можно с чистой совестью ехать в отпуск, погреть косточки. :Wink: 
А вот теперь, хвалите меня. :Biggrin:

----------


## alekom

Ё.П.Р.С.Т. ОРЁЛ, блин живой...!!! Сопла внутри белым красишь?

----------


## MAX

Да, белым. Керамика, однако.

----------


## -=AC=-

Максим, а мне казалось, что при отклонении закрылков у него элероны отклонялись на меньший угол. Нет?

----------


## alekom

> Максим, а мне казалось, что при отклонении закрылков у него элероны отклонялись на меньший угол. Нет?


Саш.. это в полете.. На стоянке посмотри... так и вместе и "висят"..

----------


## -=AC=-

Да, действительно, посмотрел на стоянке - висят одинаково.
А модель вышла просто офигенная.
Когда я уже свой добью..

----------


## rotfront

> Два дня делал сайдвиндеры. Пока оперение сточил, пока красил.
> Короче, модель полностью готова и поставленна на полку. Можно с чистой совестью ехать в отпуск, погреть косточки.
> А вот теперь, хвалите меня.


А что тебя хвалить? Итак захваленый уже! :Wink: 

Ты это, Макс, после отпуска делаешь СУ-24М от ВЭСа, как обещал.
Короче не отмажишься больше! :Cool: 
Иначе буду всем говорить что он тебе не по зубам. :Biggrin:

----------


## ЖеШе

Вопрос вдогонку. Фонарь кабины пилота "родной"? У самого лежат два хорнета (С и D) от академии, и у обоих по всей длине фонаря шов от стыка прессформ.((((

----------


## Nazar

> Вопрос вдогонку. Фонарь кабины пилота "родной"? У самого лежат два хорнета (С и D) от академии, и у обоих по всей длине фонаря шов от стыка прессформ.((((


Так он убирается в пять минут...

----------


## KAJUK

[QUOTE=MAX;
А вот теперь, хвалите меня. :Biggrin: [/QUOTE]

молодец,молодец,молодец......  .........!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

